# Letting Go Of The Past - How To Get Over The Past In Minutes



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Video Summary:

We've all had experiences we'd like to forget. While past experiences can be instructive, re-living them and nursing the festering wound of a past event adds nothing good to your life. Once you've learned the lesson to be had from that experience, you can choose to let it go.

The past, while real at one time, is now just a concept, as is the future. The only time you have is now. Don't let something in the past rob you of your present productivity and happiness. Choose to let it go and live. When you have trouble letting go of the past, it's typically because you keep bringing it back into your life.

Identify the memory that besieges you the most. Use guided meditation to let it go and replace it with the present. During the guided meditation, you dwell on the present, which forces the past out of your consciousness. Repeated sessions of guided meditation will teach you how to deprive the past of the life you've inadvertently been breathing back into it.

Designing a more positive present that's too busy to dwell on the past can help push it out of your life. So can journaling, introspection, and counseling or coaching. Make the choice to stop reviving the past.

(View the video here)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm... more like "How To Get Over The Past _For_ Minutes".


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm... more like "How To Get Over The Past _For_ Minutes".


He does say it needs to be repeated. I think he makes some good points in the video.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the saying, "you can look at the past, but just don't stare".


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mostlycontent said:


> I like the saying, "you can look at the past, but just don't stare".


That is a great quote!!!


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Mostlycontent said:


> I like the saying, "you can look at the past, but just don't stare".


Unfortunately sometimes the past is like a big car wreck and you find yourself staring anyway.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> Unfortunately sometimes the past is like a big car wreck and you find yourself staring anyway.


Cheaters do leave destruction in their selfish path...but BS's owe it to THEMSELVES to live a great life. I think BSs should do WHATEVER they need to do to heal.


----------

